# Tool list for Local 595



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

If you're a green apprentice, there's usually a pretty generous amount of time given by most to let you accumulate what's on the list. Some guys get pretty grumpy when you borrow stuff. Even grumpier if you borrow stuff that's on the required tool list.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Here they don't push it because most people have way more than what is on the tool list.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> Some guys get pretty grumpy when you borrow stuff. Even grumpier if you borrow stuff that's on the required tool list.


 That would be me.:thumbsup:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Most electricians will let you borrow once, twice, if you regularly Need the tool and it is on the list get it.

For starters you need the basic stuff


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

I normally have the same tools for any job -2 pair of channy's, Three flat blades (beater, a 4 inch, and a tweaker) one #2 phillips driver, 9" pair of kleins, offset dikes, 9" needlenose, a torpedo level, 25' tape, 20+ oz. hammer, hacksaw, allen set, T5 strippers, razor knife, sharpie, pencil, inductive read voltage checker, VOM meter, partial roll of jap wrap from the last contractor, and a pouch. 

We all get paid the same JW scale for a dispatch, so bring enough tools to do a JW's job. Rather loan you money, and have you pay me back, than to loan my tools (I'm not a bank either, but have bent the rules at times). If I have a good apprentice, and have them for some time, I will buy them tools at times (like a no dog, or a six foot folding rule, (and actually show them how to use it) or Fat max tape.

I think most of us have a few "worm tools"( some bought, a lot provided by contractors for various jobs) to get the job done, all depending on the contractor's attitude.

If you don't like what I bring, please spin me at the door, save us a lot of grief down the road. Like what I bring? Happy to do a days worth of work


----------



## crosport (Apr 4, 2010)

What? No robertson tipped screw drivers.How can that be?


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

crosport said:


> What? No robertson tipped screw drivers.How can that be?


Robertson is a Canadian exclusive.

The states refuse to use the superior screwdriver.


----------



## Interlock (Jul 14, 2010)

jza said:


> Robertson is a Canadian exclusive.
> 
> The states refuse to use the superior screwdriver.


Yup. Us idiots still haven't switched to metric.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

william1978 said:


> That would be me.:thumbsup:


 
What about all that Union brotherhood I hear so much about? Come on man cut the little lazy kid with his pants falling off and money for beer but not required tools some slack:jester:!:laughing: A rat Journeyman would "lease" him the tool for a dollar a use.:laughing:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

jwjrw said:


> What about all that Union brotherhood I hear so much about? Come on man cut the little lazy kid with his pants falling off and money for beer but not required tools some slack:jester:!:laughing: A rat Journeyman would "lease" him the tool for a dollar a use.:laughing:


 Still no!!!!:laughing:


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Interlock said:


> Yup. Us idiots still haven't switched to metric.


Behind on that as well. 

If ever that happens it's going to suck. I'll need a set of metric drives and wrenches.


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

I would not worry too much about it. Never seen anyone check to see if anyone had everything on the list.

Depending on your classification, what you need will vary. As MD stated, apprentice will get wide latitude. But I am a JW and probably do not carry every item on the list all the time. But I also have some tools I use,that are not required. As long as you have some basics to get the job done you can fill in as you go once you get the list.

Only time I heard of a problem, a guy did not have a required tool, got called on it by his foreman as he needed it for the job. Sounded to me like he kinda showed his [email protected]# so the foreman got his money. Handled appropriately, I would not think there will be any problem. Sounds like you have the right attitude.


----------



## Interlock (Jul 14, 2010)

Some guys like to carry around a little "purse" holding no more than a few tools. When I see these guys spending time walking around the job trying to borrow a hammer or other common tool that is on the list, I WILL give them hell for it.

However, if a man could get the job done productively, I don't really care what tool he uses or how many he carries with him.


----------

